# Applikation auf Citrix-Server starten



## Jenzi (16. Jan 2009)

Hallo,
ich starte aktuell über ein C-Script eine Verbindung zu einem Citrix-Server mit Hilfe eines lokal installierten Citrix-Clients.
Nun möchte ich das ganze in Java umsetzen. Meine Frage also:
Ist das Verbinden eines Citrix-Servers in Java ohne die Nutzung eines Citrix-Clients möglich? Also über eine entsprechende Lib? Kann mir jemand dazu einen Ansatz zeigen oder gar Beispielcode in dem ein Citrix-Server connectet wird?

Danke.


----------



## Ebenius (16. Jan 2009)

Es muss einen Java-Online-Client dafür geben. Das Internet Sparbuch benutzt das, soweit ich mich erinnere. Kannst Dich ja mal kostenlos anmelden und dann gucken, ob Du sowas wolltest.


----------



## Jenzi (16. Jan 2009)

Nein, eigentlich will ich einen solchen Client nachbauen. Also ein Java-Tool, das die Connection aufbaut. Dafür wäre ebend eine eventuell existierende Lib von Vorteil. Im prinzip brauch ich nicht diesen gesammten Client nachbauen, sondern nur einen Verbindungsaufbau aus meinem Code herraus.


----------



## Ebenius (16. Jan 2009)

Naja - versuch doch mal rauszufinden, ob die lib die in dem Applet dazu verwendet wird nicht vielleicht verfügbar ist. So meinte ich das eigentlich...


----------

